# QJ tile removing



## eagle1121 (Mar 13, 2010)

I had a QJ tile fall off and i need to know how to take off the rest i tried using i knife and cut myself :fp please help!


----------



## ianini (Mar 14, 2010)

Why don't you just glue the tile back on? It was only one tile right?


----------



## Hiero (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, they tend to do that. I just superglued them back on and they were fine. Funny thing is they were all from the white side. The tiles really make the cube feel bulky so I don't blame you for wanting to take them off. I don't really see an easy way to do that, plus there is a little dot of their glue that you'd have to find a way to get off. It's stuck on there really good.


----------



## eagle1121 (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah but I lost it a long time ago and now dont know where it is


----------



## ianini (Mar 14, 2010)

eagle1121 said:


> yeah but I lost it a long time ago and now dont know where it is



Just use a small metal blade to remove them. That's what I did.


----------



## eagle1121 (Mar 14, 2010)

I tried and cut myself, but i might try again


----------



## ianini (Mar 14, 2010)

eagle1121 said:


> I tried and cut myself, but i might try again



Then be more careful. And I don't mean for you to use a kitchen knife, but a small little metal blade.


----------



## eagle1121 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hiero said:


> Yeah, they tend to do that. I just superglued them back on and they were fine. Funny thing is they were all from the white side. The tiles really make the cube feel bulky so I don't blame you for wanting to take them off. I don't really see an easy way to do that, plus there is a little dot of their glue that you'd have to find a way to get off. It's stuck on there really good.



Yeah mine was white also


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 14, 2010)

this is in the wrong section BTW


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 14, 2010)

who cares about sections?


----------



## aronpm (Mar 14, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> who cares about sections?





CubesOfTheWorld's Signature said:


> There is no such thing as a stupid question, but only a stupid answer.



Hey, looks like you just proved your signature wrong.


----------



## Hakan (Mar 14, 2010)

Just use an exacto-knife. Tilt the tiles up from the farthest point you can reach with your knife and remember not to point it toward your face.

Good luck.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 14, 2010)

I cut myself twice while removing the tiles, but it heals quickly with the help of a band-aid, so it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 14, 2010)

I removed them with razor blade... it was safe I guess!


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 14, 2010)

I put a band-aid on first where I'm most likely to cut myself. Then I use the knife.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 14, 2010)

try using alcohol to dissolve the superglue. (it might dissolve the cube though)


----------

